
We Know Exactly Who Strong Arms a Free Press - MediumCool
https://medium.com/@davepell/we-know-exactly-who-strong-arms-the-free-press-1c8d1d4bbe39
======
MrZongle2
TL;DR: Trump == Hitler.

Edit: don't downvote, _debate_. How is this article not a dog-whistle about
Trump being a democracy-destroying authoritarian?

